# Java Refresh-Script für Java-Newb



## newbee100 (23. Sep 2004)

einen wunderschönen !

vorweg, was java angeht bin ich reichlich unbedarft 

es geht um folgendes.
ich habe ein phpbb forum, wie dieses hier. ich habe meine index.htm die normalerweise das board aufruft jetzt in zwei frames geteilt. ein navi.htm und eine main.htm!
die main.htm ruft immer direkt das forum aus dem verzeichniss root/forum auf.

jetzt habe ich das problem das die buttons wie login usw in der navi sind. hat man sich alos eingelogt ist man in der main´.htm in dem forum eingeloggt. die navi.htm aktuallisiert sich dann allerdings nicht von selber weswegen aus dem log in kein logout usw wird.

ich bräuchte also ein java script, welches ich in den overall_header oder overall_fooder einsetzen kann, der bei *jedem* klick im forum auch automatisch die navi.htm refresht und neu lädt.

gibt es sowas ? wenn ja wüsste ich nicht wie das heissen soll und konnte daher leider nur serh schwer suchen -> daher auch nix gefunden und hier gefragt 

danke euch schon mal !


----------



## Roar (23. Sep 2004)

wie wärs denn in einem javascript forum zu fragen? hmpf
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## akira (23. Sep 2004)

Hi,

schau mal hier vorbei:

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/location.htm#reload

Du müstest in die Links ein onClick-Event einbauen, daß im anderen Frame location.reload() aufruft.


----------



## Guest (24. Sep 2004)

cool danke so far nur leider ist nicht jeder link editierbar war das ganze ja aus einer php tabelle kommt !
muss irgendwie so ein generelles script sein, was sagt: wenn man hier klickt dann refresh das andere.


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Sep 2004)

bei selfhtml gibts irgendwo ein beispiel (Anwendungsbeispiele - > javascript/beispiele/zweiframes.htm) aber ganz im ernst:

warum frames benutzen, wenn man dann jeden Frame extra auf einem Umweg über JS aktualisieren muss? verzichte auf frames...


----------

